# querible



## Pablo Ramos

Gente, como posso dizer "querible" em português?
Obrigado,
P.


----------



## coquis14

Hasta que lleguen los nativos voy a arriesgar:"Adorável"
Pablo , por favor , nunca olvide poner contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Primeiro, uma perguntinha básica. Querible é uma palavra do espanhol???
Acabei de ver no fórum espanhol: *adorável *é a palavra.


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> Primeiro, uma perguntinha básica. Querible é uma palavra do espanhol???
> Acabei de ver no fórum espanhol: *adorável *é a palavra.


 Então deu certo minha sugestão?


----------



## Mangato

Mi pregunta;¿se usa en algún país el término querible?.

Jamás lo oí. Por aquí decimos deseable cuando querer expresa deseo y adorable cuando nos referimos a esas pernas merecedoras de nuestro cariño.

MG


----------



## Vanda

Eu o vi sempre relacionado a Buenos Aires. Como em Mi Buenos Aires querible.


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> Eu o vi sempre relacionado a Buenos Aires. Como em Mi Buenos Aires querible.


 Es mi Buenos Aires *"querido" Vandinha.*Por acá se usa mucho "querible" *Mangato.*

Saludos


----------



## Deimos13

Aquí en Colombia tampoco utilizamos esa expresión... decimos más "querido".

D13.


----------



## Vanda

Sem ter olhado uma discussão no fórum, eu havia optado por querido, como na música, mas daí vi esta discussão no fórum espanhol= 
_loveable_: querible,  adorable


----------



## Tomby

Nunca he oído la palabra "querible". La he buscado en el DRAE y no aparece, lo cual no quiere decir que no exista. En el corrector de _Word_ _español_ me aparece como error.
¡Feliz semana!
TT.


----------



## Pablo Ramos

Sí, se usa en Buenos Aires seguro, vivo allí.
Lo que no tenemos es una palabra equivalente para el português "querido". Aquí yo uso, con cierto pudor (suena un poco demasiado femenino e incluso confuso), "divino", cuando una persona me parece buena y... querible. 
"Juan es divino" querría decir que es adorable y buena gente; ojalá estuviéramos acostumbrados a usar otra palabra, pero creo que no la hay.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Querible, nunca oíra tal. Pero se a falam os porteños existe. Já deram a boa tradução: adorável, encantador.


----------



## Nanon

Também é usada em uma canção de Silvio Rodríguez (Canción del elegido), ou seja, também é ou era usada em Cuba, pelo menos na música...



> Quizás buscando siluetas
> o algo semejante
> que fuera adorable,
> o por lo menos querible,
> besable, amable.


----------

